# Sailboat thread



## Ashful (Aug 11, 2018)

No stink pots!  Just sail boats, cats, and wind surfers.  Show us what you got!


----------



## begreen (Aug 11, 2018)

I've only built them, never owned one. I like friends that have boats instead.


----------



## johneh (Aug 11, 2018)

The best 2 days of a boaters life 
1)The day he gets a boat 
2) The day he sells that boat 
been there done that glad to be done with it


----------



## begreen (Aug 11, 2018)

Yup. It's a hole in the water you pour money into. That said, sailing is wonderful. I wouldn't say no for a chance to crew and get out. Unfortunately this has gotten rare in the past several years.


----------



## TresK3 (Aug 11, 2018)

I have a friend with a Chrysler Sidewinder he's offering me (free).  Not sure I want another "thing," but I sure miss sailing.  Previous boats: Chrysler Man-O-War (smaller version of the sidewinder), C-Scow, Laser, Mirror Dinghy, Cape Cod Frosty (built two with my kids).


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Aug 12, 2018)

I was lucky enough to summer on Cape Cod. That led to the sailboat dream. Finally fulfilled in the '80s, with the chevy of sail, Catalina 22,27,30'! Great affordable craft. Biggest memory, honest, first Cape Cod Canal transit after 30+ years of crossing the canal bridges. Miss sailing to this day, nothing like having a movable beach house.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 12, 2018)

begreen said:


> Yup. It's a hole in the water you pour money into.


That’s for power boats!  Been there, done that, although water skiing was a lot of fun.  Breaking down on the water, esp with a tropical storm rolling in, was no fun.  

I have one old wood racing boat, built 1959 and last restored (third restoration?) in 2009.  In the middle of buying a small training dinghy for the kids, which is what got me thinking about boats again.  I can’t think of a better way to spend time with family, than out on the water!


----------



## begreen (Aug 12, 2018)

Ashful said:


> That’s for power boats!  Been there, done that, although water skiing was a lot of fun.  Breaking down on the water, esp with a tropical storm rolling in, was no fun.
> 
> I have one old wood racing boat, built 1959 and last restored (third restoration?) in 2009.  In the middle of buying a small training dinghy for the kids, which is what got me thinking about boats again.  I can’t think of a better way to spend time with family, than out on the water!


True, powerboats are even worse. Cost can be low for a small freshwater day sailer. iI one can haul the boat out after sailing, only does freshwater sailing, and has no motor or bright work to keep up then it's much more affordable, though like serious wood heating there are all the toys that go along with the boat that add to the cost and maintenance. In the least one needs a boat trailer.

Last boat we built was a saltwater sailer built for warm FL waters. The owner did almost zero maintenance himself. It cost the owner between $5-10,000 a year for maintenance. And that doesn't include moorage.

https://www.sailo.com/calculator


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 14, 2018)

The biggest expense with a boat is the bottomless pit of a cooler that just keeps emptying itself every 3 or 4 hrs.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 14, 2018)

begreen said:


> True, powerboats are even worse. Cost can be low for a small freshwater day sailer. iI one can haul the boat out after sailing, only does freshwater sailing, and has no motor or bright work to keep up then it's much more affordable, though like serious wood heating there are all the toys that go along with the boat that add to the cost and maintenance. In the least one needs a boat trailer.
> 
> Last boat we built was a saltwater sailer built for warm FL waters. The owner did almost zero maintenance himself. It cost the owner between $5-10,000 a year for maintenance. And that doesn't include moorage.
> 
> https://www.sailo.com/calculator



Yeah, mine are both fresh water dry sailed.  Stored on trailers in a dry barn, and washed out real well after saltwater race events.  One is strictly for racing, not really what one would call a “pleasurable” boat to sail (but very exciting), the other is a racing trainer for the kids.  My total maintenance cost, after the initial rebuild on my boat (which took me more than two years), is one shot of grease into each trailer bearing once per year and checking the tire pressure.

I’ll need to dig out some photos of mine, but since they’re both one-design classes, here’s what they look like.

Parents:

View attachment 228782


Kids:

View attachment 228781


The kids’ boat actually has a jib, but that guy isn’t flying it in the stock photo.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 14, 2018)

Just found some photos of my own boat on my phone.  Note bottom cover, which is always installed for trailering, makes ramp launching real fun.  :rolleyes






You should post some photos of the boats you’ve worked on, begreen.  I’ve seen them, and they’re nice!


----------



## begreen (Aug 14, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Just found some photos of my own boat on my phone.  Note bottom cover, which is always installed for trailering, makes ramp launching real fun.  :rolleyes
> 
> View attachment 228783
> View attachment 228784
> ...


Very pretty boats. You are smart keeping it simple. How often does all that brightwork need refinishing? Not sure if I have a good shot digitized of the first boat we made. That was back in the slide film days. The second boat's previous owner did a lot of documentation, that is why I have those pics.


----------



## semipro (Aug 14, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Just found some photos of my own boat on my phone.  Note bottom cover, which is always installed for trailering, makes ramp launching real fun.  :rolleyes
> 
> View attachment 228783
> View attachment 228784
> ...


Damn! Your lawn is nice!
I recall you discussing it in other posts.
I like the boat too.

I used to spend a lot of time with friends on their Hobie Cat - what a blast.
Had a ski boat -- learned my lesson there. 
Just have a canoe now - high fun to cost/maintenance ratio.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 14, 2018)

begreen said:


> Very pretty boats. You are smart keeping it simple. How often does all that brightwork need refinishing?


The folks that make the varnish say every year, but that's on the assumption it's topside work out in the weather all day.  By keeping it indoors, dry sailing it, and ensuring there's nothing aboard that can scratch varnish (eg. I switched my spinnaker pole from aluminum to carbon fiber, etc.), I'm at year 10, and it still looks like the day I finished applying it.  I did 16 coats, thinned and sprayed with a gravity fed HVLP gun.



semipro said:


> Damn! Your lawn is nice!


Hah... you were supposed to be looking at the boat!  The lawn is very low-maintenance, just a matter of applying the right products at the right time a few times per year, and a yearly soil test to keep track of pH and nutrient levels.  I can post the schedule in another thread, if you're interested, although I think I already posted it somewhere in the DIY forum last year.


----------



## TresK3 (Aug 17, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Just found some photos of my own boat on my phone.  Note bottom cover, which is always installed for trailering, makes ramp launching real fun.  :rolleyes
> 
> View attachment 228783
> View attachment 228784
> ...



REALLY nice!  If you ever need a crew...  
I've raced a fair number of dinghies in my day, but I'm a bit far away for a Sunday race series.

Now I'm thinking maybe I should take my buddy's Sidewinder after all.  Not a racing boat (at least not around here), but still lots of fun.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 18, 2018)

TresK3 said:


> REALLY nice!  If you ever need a crew...
> I've raced a fair number of dinghies in my day, but I'm a bit far away for a Sunday race series.
> 
> Now I'm thinking maybe I should take my buddy's Sidewinder after all.  Not a racing boat (at least not around here), but still lots of fun.



Thanks!  That boat was built in Ohio, and spent a number of years there, your neighborhood.

Picking up the new RS Zest on Monday, and have several days of sailing planned.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## TresK3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Thanks!  That boat was built in Ohio, and spent a number of years there, your neighborhood.
> 
> Picking up the new RS Zest on Monday, and have several days of sailing planned.  Looking forward to it!


Looks like a nice little trainer for the kids or a fun one-man for an adult.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 21, 2018)

TresK3 said:


> Looks like a nice little trainer for the kids or a fun one-man for an adult.



My thoughts exactly.  Light hull (150 lb), so it rocks more than my son would like, when I shift my weight (170 lb) around.  But with the hard-chined hull, it seems it only rocks to a point, it won’t tip all that easy.  Would also be a blast to single-hand it, should I ever get free time (not likely) alone with it.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 31, 2018)

This is why I sail Thistles.  Note this is in just 13 knots, we race up to 20 knots wind.


----------



## greg13 (Sep 7, 2018)

You should try a Flying Dutchman some time.I used to crew on a few in my teens. Nothing like hiking out on a trapeze, feet on the gunwales totally outside the hull.  I had one of the first lazers made, also sailed lightnings, comets, 420s and of course the ever popular Sunfish & sailfish. Had a macgregor 22 a few years ago but ended up selling it since I didn't have time to sail. I do miss it though.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 7, 2018)

Yeah, the Dutchman is fast.  My mom used to crew on one, but I've not had the pleasure.  I seriously considered them, but went with the Thistle for several good reasons, and I can't imagine going back now.  Maybe I need both.  ;-)

Here's the Dutchman, for folks who haven't seen one:



Lots of Lasers around, maybe the best all-around single-handed racer ever made.  Lightnings are slow.  

Did a bunch of Sunfish sailing with my son this summer, before getting the Zest.  The Sunfish is a lot of fun with two kids, but not so much with one 175 lb. adult and a 60 lb. kid.  Keeping the boat balanced in shifty conditions was a challenge.

His favorite boat so far is the Hobie Wave, but I really don't feel like hauling and storing a cat.  Anyone tried that new inflatable cats?  They look real nice from a storage and hauling perspective, if you don't mind the extra time in the parking lot to assemble it, before sailing.  Ideal for folks that want to travel (RV?) with a boat.

http://www.minicatamaran.eu/


----------



## greg13 (Sep 8, 2018)

I had forgotten how wet you get doing that. Never got into the cats at all. Lightnings are classified as "Daysailers" not designed to be fast.

Now if you want FAST try an ice boat sometime. We had a year in the early 70s when the lake I grew up on stayed clear of snow. the neighbor had 2. The DN ice boat will do about 3 times the wind speed, in a 30 mph wind that is fast!


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 9, 2018)

My wife and I went out on a schooner on Labor Day . . . does this count as sailing.

Incidentally she is very fair skinned and forgot to put on the sunblock. Her face is still peeling. She also forgot to wear sunglasses and I think burned her eyes as she said they felt like sand was in them and kept watering non-stop for a few days.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 9, 2018)

firefighterjake said:


> My wife and I went out on a schooner on Labor Day . . . does this count as sailing.



Only if they shut the motor off!  Some of those “sailboat” tours put up a sail for show, but keep moving along under motor power.

I went on a real nice one in Newport, a big two-masted schooner.  It was a day with great steady wind, over 20 knots.  When they threw up the sails the boat healed over hard, and I thought, “great, here we go!”  But it was a little too frightening for the old ladies aboard, so they hauled the sails back down as quickly as they had put them up.  Bummer.

A rainy weekend, here.  I’d be up for sailing in it, you get wet anyway, but no way my wife would let me take the kid out in stormy weather.  So, it’s chores around the house, today.


----------



## greg13 (Sep 9, 2018)

Ashful, I did find this video, Like I said fast.


----------



## begreen (Sep 9, 2018)

Ashful said:


> A rainy weekend, here. I’d be up for sailing in it, you get wet anyway, but no way my wife would let me take the kid out in stormy weather. So, it’s chores around the house, today.


We went out of Rockport, ME one day on my assistant's daddy's 42' Irwin with an untrained crew. As soon as we left the harbor it got very rough due to a storm out on the Atlantic. That was negative fun. Folks were scared and puking and only 2 people knew how to sail. We had to turn around and head back after 30 minutes of hobbyhorsing over some tall swells. Too bad. On another evening we went out for a long sail north and came back in the dark. It was magical, especially when the northern lights decided to add a light show. I felt like they were pushing us along with the wind.


----------



## begreen (Sep 9, 2018)

If anyone is looking, the founder of Hearth.com has his sailboat up for sale.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 9, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Only if they shut the motor off!  Some of those “sailboat” tours put up a sail for show, but keep moving along under motor power.
> 
> I went on a real nice one in Newport, a big two-masted schooner.  It was a day with great steady wind, over 20 knots.  When they threw up the sails the boat healed over hard, and I thought, “great, here we go!”  But it was a little too frightening for the old ladies aboard, so they hauled the sails back down as quickly as they had put them up.  Bummer.
> 
> A rainy weekend, here.  I’d be up for sailing in it, you get wet anyway, but no way my wife would let me take the kid out in stormy weather.  So, it’s chores around the house, today.



They ran the engine until they were halfway or so out of the bay and then shut down the engine . . . or at least it didn't sound or feel as if it was on any more. It was much nicer with the engine off.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Sep 13, 2018)

Ok @Ashful, but only because you asked! My first experience sailing was on a 420 about 35 years ago and I loved it. The serenity of sailing is something a lot of people just don't get. I was hooked. A few years later I crewed for a race boat for a season but it wasn't until about 8 years ago that I would finally own my first boat - an Alberg Seasprite 23 that still has a fond place in my heart. A friend of mine now owns her and I still get to sail her regularly. Check her out here when I was out for a fall sail.





My current ride is the big sister to the Seasprite, an Alberg 30.






This is Rumba hard against the wind on a fine summer's day...


----------



## AlbergSteve (Sep 13, 2018)

And when you return from a cold, wet, "miserable" day on the water in January, you can always find something like this in ship's stores on Rumba...


----------



## Ashful (Sep 13, 2018)

Nice, Steve!  I’m impressed.  Your boat is exactly what my wife had in mind, when she told me to go buy a boat, not tippy racing dinghies.

You need more vang, your sail is spilling.  [emoji14]


----------



## AlbergSteve (Sep 13, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Nice, Steve!  I’m impressed.  Your boat is exactly what my wife had in mind, when she told me to go buy a boat, not tippy racing dinghies.
> 
> You need more vang, your sail is spilling.  [emoji14]


Thanks, I should pay more attention to trim ! We're lucky here in the PNW the have some of the best cruising grounds in the world, thousands of islands, nooks and crannies, and sailing every day of the year. We usually try to get out on Christmas day for a sail or Christmas eve for an overnight. Here's a Christmas day sail - check out the snow starting to build up on the main.


----------



## begreen (Sep 13, 2018)

Christmas sailing is hard core Steve, but I like how you finish up the day.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 13, 2018)

I have some plans to do some winter racing with the Zest, this year.  Wet boat sailing at 30F... hope I don’t capsize!


----------



## AlbergSteve (Sep 13, 2018)

Ashful said:


> I have some plans to do some winter racing with the Zest, this year.  Wet boat sailing at 30F... hope I don’t capsize!


...hope you have a wetsuit!


----------



## AlbergSteve (Sep 13, 2018)

begreen said:


> Yup. It's a hole in the water you pour money into. That said, sailing is wonderful. I wouldn't say no for a chance to crew and get out. Unfortunately this has gotten rare in the past several years.


Well, if you're ever in Cowichan Bay...


----------



## Ashful (Sep 13, 2018)

AlbergSteve said:


> ...hope you have a wetsuit!


Nope, but I'll be shopping for one.  I normally sail late March thru Halloween, and just wear foul weather gear on the Thistle.  Your ass gets splashed while hiking, but I normally stay dry, other than that.  This will be my first time in an open-transom single-handed dinghy in cold water.


----------



## begreen (Sep 13, 2018)

AlbergSteve said:


> Well, if you're ever in Cowichan Bay...


I'd love to get up there for a visit. It's a beautiful area.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 14, 2018)

Beautiful day for sailing today.  It was overcast, rolling clouds that looked like a storm could kick up at any moment (though none were forecast), 73F, and a very steady wind.  Our closest weather indicator (inland) was showing a pretty steady 7 - 8 MPH, I'd guess it was a pretty steady 10 MPH on the water.  This was perfect for taking my son out on a lively little dinghy, just enough to make it fun, without being too distressing.  Hit one shifty area far down the lake, where two wind systems were converging, and we were on a run, so I just headed up to avoid any auto-jibes.  Had some real fun beating and pointing.

I can't get this boat to point real well, and I know I've been spoiled by the Thistle, which is a pointing machine if there ever was one.  Any time I get this sail truly close-hauled, it seems to stall, sailing by the luff tell-tails (upper and lower).  I'll have to figure that out, but again... I think my faster boat just has me spoiled for sailing anything tame.

Time for a Manhattan.  I'm trying Bulleit rye for a change, my local store was out of Woodford.  Still got the Carpano Antica Formula dal 1786 Vermouth and Luxardos... a good day.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Sep 15, 2018)

begreen said:


> I'd love to get up there for a visit. It's a beautiful area.


Moved to the Island  from Nova Scotia in the early 90's, not going back! Don't get me wrong, NS is beautiful as well. But as a friend of mine always says when I'm looking at cheap real estate out east, "winter is included in the price"!


----------



## begreen (Sep 15, 2018)

Yes, my heart is in the Berkshires back east, but I'll pass on the winters.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 16, 2018)

begreen said:


> Yes, my heart is in the Berkshires back east, but I'll pass on the winters.



Hey... I thought you were wood stove guys.  I love playing in the winter snow almost as much as I love sailing.  I could pass on our frequent ice storms, tho.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Sep 16, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Hey... I thought you were wood stove guys.  I love playing in the winter snow almost as much as I love sailing.  I could pass on our frequent ice storms, tho.


Out here we get to burn and sail all winter long.


----------

